# E/M Auditor Exam



## beanster626 (Nov 19, 2008)

I will be taking the E/M Auditor exam in December.  The guidelines for the exam state I will need my ICD-9, CPT, HCPCs books and one reference tool of my choice.  Can anyone tell my what tool they brought with them to this exam.  I don't want to show up with something and then be told that I can't use it.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## cgraham (Nov 20, 2008)

I just took this exam and was told beforehand that you can use either the 95 or 97 Documentation Guidelines as a reference tool.  Good luck


----------



## cdcpc (Nov 20, 2008)

Beanster--what company are you taking the E/M auditor certification exam through?  I'm looking into getting certified as an auditor.

I've heard that you can bring the 1995/1997 guidelines as a reference.  Best of luck


----------



## chelle1031 (Nov 20, 2008)

I brought my Mosby's Medical Dictionary and found it to be very helpful during the exam.


----------



## chelle1031 (Nov 20, 2008)

You are to bring the 95 and 97 guidelines for the exam, but you are also allowed to bring one more reference guide of your choice as well.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 21, 2008)

*A dictionary?*



chelle said:


> I brought my Mosby's Medical Dictionary and found it to be very helpful during the exam.



I'm stunned that you were allowed to use a Medical Dictionary.  That was definitely NOT allowed when I took the CPC-E/M exam.  But perhaps you are talking about a different company's credentialing exam.

For the AAPC E/M Auditor specialty you will need BOTH 1995 and 1997 guidelines / audit tools. The rules do state that you may bring one other reference source of your choosing, but I would interpret that as being something specifically related to E/M coding. In my experience, you really don't need anything beyond the CPT, ICD9, HCPCS and 95 & 97 guidelines. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 21, 2008)

I am in total agreement with FTessaBartels on all counts - what tools are necessary for the E/M exam - and the fact that someone allowed a dictionary!?!?


----------



## beanster626 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who responded.  Just in case you were wondering.....I passed!!!  I got my results today.


----------



## Love Coding! (Dec 17, 2008)

*Congratulations!!!!*

I am planning to take my E/M Auditing exam next year...Was the test hard?  What type of questions did they have?


dscoder74


----------



## cdcpc (Dec 17, 2008)

*Congratulations!*



beanster626 said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded.  Just in case you were wondering.....I passed!!!  I got my results today.



Congratulations!!! You should celebrate 
What company did you take the test through?  What books/tools did you end up bringing?


----------



## Carla Elsberry (Dec 18, 2008)

*E/M Specialty exam*

Took the exam on 12/13 found out today I passed.  I only used my CPT, ICD9 and 95 and 97 guidelines.  Make sure you study teaching physician guidlines and accronyms.


----------



## coder21 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the AAPC E/M test is multiple choice or not?


----------



## okiesawyers (Jan 10, 2009)

coder21 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the AAPC E/M test is multiple choice or not?



Changes for 2009:

Specialty credentials are stand-alone certifications with no requirement to hold a CPC®, CPC-H® or CPC-P® credential (please note the name change for credentials listed in the table below) 
Exams more aptly measure preparedness for “real world” coding by being operative/patient-note based

Exams are 5 1/2 hours in length (1 free retake is included) 
*150 multiple choice questions (proctored) *
Exam preparation is available through online operative/patient-note based distance learning practicum 
$245.00/specialty credential examination


----------



## coder21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## roshdia (Nov 7, 2012)

*certification exam*

Hi everyone. I am planning to take my CEMC next month. I am very familiar with ICD9 , EM but not NCCI nor HCPCS . Can someone advice? What do I need to study for the test?


----------



## roshdia (Nov 7, 2012)

*test*

Hi everyone. I am planning to take my CEMC next month. I am very familiar with ICD9 , EM but not NCCI nor HCPCS . Can someone advice? What do I need to study for the test?


----------

